# I'd like to hang around, but rose wood not be thrilled



## Brink (Mar 9, 2017)

and starts another...

Reactions: Like 8 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Brink (Mar 9, 2017)

Book matched

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 4


----------



## Brink (Mar 9, 2017)

Flattening and smoothing.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Lou Currier (Mar 9, 2017)

Old school...I like it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 9, 2017)

VERY cool
Damn fine tools for a monkey...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## bench1holio (Mar 9, 2017)

whats the timber?


----------



## Brink (Mar 9, 2017)

bench1holio said:


> whats the timber?



Rosewood


----------



## Brink (Mar 9, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> VERY cool
> Damn fine tools for a monkey...



Monkeys don't get no fine tools

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 9, 2017)

"Hang Around"....hmm....something that hangs? Shelving?

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 10, 2017)

Beautiful lumber, subscribed!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 10, 2017)

I say a wall hanging paddle... (those are in now)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Brink (Mar 10, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I say a wall hanging paddle... (those are in now)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 10, 2017)

Brink said:


> View attachment 123952



Wow, apparently the @Brink is into some kink....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Brink (Mar 10, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> Wow, apparently the @Brink is into some kink....



Never heard of Kinky Brink's dungeon of painful pleasures?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 10, 2017)

Brink said:


> Never heard of Kinky Brink's dungeon of painful pleasures?



Apparently they haven't got a franchise here in MN.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 10, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> Apparently they haven't got a franchise here in MN.



You could start one over there.....

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 10, 2017)

Kinky Collin's just doesn't have the ring to it!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Brink (Mar 10, 2017)

Collard Collin's gopher hole palace?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Brink (Mar 11, 2017)

Maybe use some live edges?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 11, 2017)

Me likey live edges

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 11, 2017)

Brink said:


> View attachment 123952




Jon, we have talked about this before, nobody wants to think of the spanking monkey when talking about you. It upsets the stomach  and (burp) forever changes a previously understood euphemism...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Brink (Mar 11, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Jon, we have talked about this before, nobody wants to think of the spanking monkey when talking about you. It upsets the stomach  and (burp) forever changes a previously understood euphemism...



Eye candy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Mar 11, 2017)

Cutting, jointing and smoothing

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Brink (Mar 12, 2017)

Made some cuts

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 12, 2017)

Brink said:


> Made some cuts
> 
> View attachment 124111
> 
> ...


Those look more like groves, perhaps even a channel but a cut?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Mar 12, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Those look more like groves, perhaps even a channel but a cut?



Yes, cut.
I didn't plow the grooves


----------



## Brink (Mar 12, 2017)

Something seen very rarely in my shop

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 12, 2017)

Modern convenience? Do you still use an outhouse for your Jon?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 12, 2017)

Tree!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 12, 2017)

@rocky1 he is using power tools. See the extension cord he had to run from the neighbors house?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Brink (Mar 12, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Modern convenience? Do you still use an outhouse for your Jon?



I use a big cat box

Reactions: Great Post 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Brink (Mar 12, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> @rocky1 he is using power tools. See the extension cord he had to run from the neighbors house?



I plug in the orange thing, then yell "WRRRRRR!!!" While I push it back and forth real fast

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 12, 2017)

Brink said:


> Something seen very rarely in my shop
> 
> View attachment 124115



For stopped grooves in something like rosewood I can agree with that method in certain situations

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist (Mar 12, 2017)

What happened, some knucklehead take out your new mailbox already??

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Mar 12, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> My cats would not be very happy



I'd pet them under they're chins

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 12, 2017)

Brink said:


> I use a big cat box


My cats would not be very happy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist (Mar 13, 2017)

Brink said:


> I use a big cat box




If someone came to visit & saw it they'd think you had a mountain lion!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Brink (Mar 14, 2017)

Chop, sharpen, chop, chop, sharpen, chop, sharpen

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 14, 2017)

Brink said:


> Chop, sharpen, chop, chop, sharpen, chop, sharpen
> 
> View attachment 124302
> 
> View attachment 124303


Wrap the orange cord around the chisel and yell GrrrRrrrrRrrrr. It will go faster and you will sharpen less...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 14, 2017)

Shop Dog Alert !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 14, 2017)

NYWoodturner said:


> Shop Dog Alert !

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Brink (Mar 16, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 16, 2017)

Brink said:


> View attachment 124431
> 
> View attachment 124430



You cut your tenons too long, they stick out.....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Brink (Mar 16, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> You cut your tenons too long, they stick out.....



I planed the other board too much, I'll use some construction adhesive and add some MDF to thicken it up

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3 | Informative 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Brink (Mar 18, 2017)




----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 18, 2017)

Uh oh....brinks phone is going unplugged too!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Brink (Mar 18, 2017)

Got some done...
Every two holes, sharpen four chisels.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 18, 2017)

Very cool! I love it. Great proportions and use of the live edge.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 18, 2017)

You are one creative creature Brink. Outstanding !!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Mar 18, 2017)

Pretty nifty! Are those through tenons going to get wedges?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 19, 2017)

DKMD said:


> Pretty nifty! Are those through tenons going to get wedges?


That would be cool looking.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Brink (Mar 19, 2017)

DKMD said:


> Pretty nifty! Are those through tenons going to get wedges?





woodtickgreg said:


> That would be cool looking.



I was going to toenail the shelves in, but you guys had to mention a difficult way to hold them.

Now I'm chopping angled mortises for the wedges.



 

For you more plugged in workers...

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Brink (Mar 19, 2017)

Inside wall of the wedge mortise should always be recessed so the wedges apply tension to the tusk tenon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Brink (Mar 19, 2017)

All three lined up well

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## DKMD (Mar 19, 2017)

Look! Greg and I are a couple of monkey trainers!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Brink (Mar 19, 2017)

DKMD said:


> Look! Greg and I are a couple of monkey trainers!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 19, 2017)

It's going to look so cool with some nice wedges, can't wait to see how this comes out. It was already looking really good, this will just be the frosting on the cake.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Mar 19, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> It's going to look so cool with some nice wedges, can't wait to see how this comes out. It was already looking really good, this will just be the frosting on the cake.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Brink (Mar 24, 2017)

Hey Brink, a while back you mentioned you made these cuts.
What are they for?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 24, 2017)

Well?


----------



## Brink (Mar 24, 2017)

Great question. I'll let you answer it for yourself.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 24, 2017)

Very cool, it's the wall cleat for hanging it.


----------



## Brink (Mar 24, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> Very cool, it's the wall cleat for hanging it.



Aka a French cleat.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Mar 24, 2017)

Roughing out a dozen maple wedges.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 24, 2017)

Now your cookin !


----------



## Brink (Mar 24, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> Now your cookin !

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Mar 25, 2017)

Hey Brink, not much contrast with those maple wedges


----------



## Brink (Mar 25, 2017)

Brink said:


> Hey Brink, not much contrast with those maple wedges



You're right.

Time to ebonize them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink (Mar 25, 2017)

Just like IKEA...
Brinkea?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 25, 2017)

What, no tusk shaping ? They look too pointy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Mar 26, 2017)

Some danish oil...

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 26, 2017)

Wow, the wood just popped with the finish on it, beautiful.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Mar 28, 2017)

All done!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 28, 2017)

Anyone ever told you, you ain't a half bad wood butcher for a monkey? 


Very nicely done Brink, your craftsmanship never ceases to amaze me!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 28, 2017)

That is cool beyond words Jon! The book matched back, the live edge, all of it is superlative! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Mar 28, 2017)

Rustic rosewood... two words I don't ever remember using together. 

Very cool project!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 28, 2017)

Me likey! Very well done sir. The ebonized wedges look good with it. Beautiful wood.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Mar 28, 2017)

Agree with all of the above, you really have an incredible eye to look at the material and bring it all together for beauty, form and function. This could have just as easily looked like a "so what" bunch of live edge timber thrown together. Amazing work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 28, 2017)

NeilYeag said:


> Agree with all of the above, you really have an incredible eye to look at the material and bring it all together for beauty, form and function. This could have just as easily looked like a "so what" bunch of live edge timber thrown together. Amazing work.


Well he is the monkey king, lol. The shelf almost looks like a throne.


----------



## Brink (Mar 28, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> Well he is the monkey king, lol. The shelf almost looks like a throne.



And it will be sitting over a "throne" soon

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

